# General > Pets Corner >  He is here.....

## teenybash

Meet the Pie, Thank you Kathy..............Brought him home tonight and within an hour had sussed him out.............He is used to a house and lies quiet if the tv is left on. Walks beautifully on the leash, sits when you get through the puppiness, will lie down when told *quietly*...on the sofa, now covered in muddy paw prints!!!! Ask him for a paw and it is straight into my waiting hand. Loves cuddles, kisses and loves to be scratched at the back of his neck.
Think he has had a blow/kick to his hindquarters as he snapped at my old lady for sniffing him there...and he hit target drawing blood...so will take it very slowly in introducing him to the others.
When I drew my hand over his haunches there is a slight change in temp indicating discomfort......
I think once he gets used to the place he will be a lovely fella....if no one claims him by Thursday.

----------


## shazzap

Your link dosen't work teenybash.

----------


## unicorn

He is gorgeous, those ears look like he is teething  :Grin:  well done for taking him in.

----------


## changilass

Awwww aint he cute, I want one.

----------


## dragonfly

aww he looks so at home already Teenybash, hopefully he will soon get along fine with your other pets, what a shame he snapped at your old lady and what a shame he's possibly been mistreated, but luckily he's now in your loving care  ::   that can only be good for him

----------


## evelyn

Awww he is the double of our Teddy. Anne was in touch with me to say that she'd picked up another of this litter of pups and I've been waiting impatiently to see how you and he were going to get on!
My lad was picked up by Anne in July. We agreed to give him a chance and are delighted that we did. He's a great addition to our household....gets on well with the 5 cats and loves our old greyhound although he can be a bit too boisterous with her at times!!!!!
He's quick to learn and eager to please, a pleasure to walk with on the lead and has pretty good recall for his age, unless on the scent of a rabbit!!!!
I am so delighted that your cutie Pie is getting the chance of a loving home. All the best with him. If he is like our Ted you'll have a fun time ahead of you.
evelyn

----------


## Kevin Milkins

It sounds like the start of a beautiful relationship Teenybash. Well done you for giving the young one a chance, I am sure he will reward you in the fullness of time. :Smile:

----------


## cuddlepop

> Meet the Pie, Thank you Kathy..............Brought him home tonight and within an hour had sussed him out.............He is used to a house and lies quiet if the tv is left on. Walks beautifully on the leash, sits when you get through the puppiness, will lie down when told *quietly*...on the sofa, now covered in muddy paw prints!!!! Ask him for a paw and it is straight into my waiting hand. Loves cuddles, kisses and loves to be scratched at the back of his neck.
> Think he has had a blow/kick to his hindquarters as he snapped at my old lady for sniffing him there...and he hit target drawing blood...so will take it very slowly in introducing him to the others.
> When I drew my hand over his haunches there is a slight change in temp indicating discomfort......
> I think once he gets used to the place he will be a lovely fella....if no one claims him by Thursday.


You'l work your magic and have him settled in know time.Its a pity pups like himself come with no history as it leaves you totally in the dark with some of the behaviours.
Just patience ,love and time thats all he needs and I know you've got a three. :Grin: 

Love is ears. ::

----------


## BINBOB

Awwww...lovely lad,I am sure ,given time,things will work out,well done. :Wink:

----------


## Liz

Aaww he really is a cutie Pie! :Grin: 

It is great how well he has settled in and sure he will get on with his older 'sister' and the rest of your furbabies very soon.

I am sure no one is going to reclaim him so well done on giving him such a great and loving home.

Well done also to Evelyn for rescuing Teddy. He sounds really  lovely.

----------


## evelyn

Aww thanks Liz. He is a really lovely boy and I'm sure that the Pie will be just like his brother once he gets settled in. 
Evelyn

----------


## Kathy@watten

Glad to see he is at home already, he is a nice wee pup and got so much to learn and share with you. good luck with him and with any luck he will not be claimed and you can progress to a sign over on Thursday. I have decided to offer an emergency kennelling arrangement here at home for any dogs needing a bed for the night if owners need to go away at short notice or if any strays have been found and need a fosterer untill they can get a proper home of their own. I have both the time and space needed and can offer a secure enviroment for a sad doggy, so if you need to use the service let me know or if you know of anyone needing a short respite care of a dog, again put them in touch...happy to help!

----------


## teenybash

Just a quick update...the pup has been fine.............no piddles, poops or chewing. In fact he has been just lovely and I couldn't have asked for better. Walked him this morning and introduced him to the horse and mule.....opposite sides of the fence of course and he wasn't interested...though the two neddies were, but they are very cheeky.
Wandered on down the lane telling him he was going to meet the sheep and the reaction from him was....zilch.
Pussycats are hissing and sissing at him, but again he has no interest in them...just their food!!!!! Now cat dishes are safely on windowsills.
All in all....he is a darling and is becoming part of the family very quickly. :Grin: 
Once I do the adoption bit....fingers crossed no one claims him...I will be looking for a proper name for him, one that ends with the 'y' sound...

Once again Kathy must be thanked a million times over for her kind loving heart and all that she now intends to do. You're just a lovely girl Kathy...don't change one little bit, you are perfect as you are, in every way. ::

----------


## Leanne

Aw what a star!!!!




> Now cat dishes are safely on windowsills.


Hmmm that's what I used to think - lurchers have a good stretch on them  :Wink:  And can also clear a 5 bar gate with ease :P

----------


## teenybash

> Aw what a star!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm that's what I used to think - lurchers have a good stretch on them  And can also clear a 5 bar gate with ease :P


Yes, I have it all in front of me.....even my fouteen year old, deaf hairy lurcher can put a stride on................. ::

----------


## evelyn

The cat food dish trick must be a familial trait !!!!! We have the same caper here!!!
evelyn

----------


## Kathy@watten

Glad to hear the dog transition is going well, had shown him sheep here and he was not worried about looking at them so glad he is being a good clean boy for you and the odd cat meal will do his skinny bones no harm! you looking for a name with Y sound at end? My kids were coincidentaly calling him Zippy we were keeping to the Z theme! Happy hounds is what we strive for and think we can conclude a success here!

----------


## porshiepoo

'The Pie'??? Hmmm, was that name inspired by the faboulous film 'National Velvet'? 

Cute name and cute dog.  :Smile:

----------


## teenybash

> 'The Pie'??? Hmmm, was that name inspired by the faboulous film 'National Velvet'? 
> 
> Cute name and cute dog.


Great film......The Pie isn't his permanent name, he gets that as soon as he is signed over, hopefully on Thursday......he is a lovely boy...even the cats are coming round to him and my pet crow is thinking about it. :Smile:

----------


## skinnydog

He is just gorgeous!  What about Fly as a name?

----------


## teenybash

I will put Fly on my list as it sounds nice ......I will try all the names and the one he chooses will be new name................ :Grin:

----------


## Liz

Some names ending Y (I have the same criteria for choosing names Teenybash :Grin: ):-

Timmy
Sonny (or Sunny)
Lenny
Sammy
Vinny
Petey

----------


## Venture

He is a lovely dog Teenybash.  Good on you for taking him in. I hope everything goes well on Thursday. Here are some more names for you.

Mutley
Jeremy
Finlay
Harvey

 ::  I have to admit Liz that he does look like a Vinny.

----------


## unicorn

Fly
Sandy
Sammy
Bobby
Cozzy
Murphy

----------


## cuddlepop

I thought about Kie,I know Mrs Rooney has called her son that but I also know a little boy of 4 whose named that too.


Best of luck in choosing a name,maybe he's young eneogh to totally change it.

Connie was called Skye for 9 months but answered to her new name.
Scorrie was Banjo....dont ask... and initially Corrie which is similar.

Oh new someone whose wee collie was constantly sent to "Kitchen" that he answered to it. ::

----------


## Margaret M.

Ah, he's a cutie and I think his name is rather obvious.............Lucky!

----------


## Margaret M.

> Some names ending Y (I have the same criteria for choosing names Teenybash)


I even did that with my kids, Gary and Julie, although it wasn't intentional.  Julie's pets are Sophie and Charlie.  Gary's dalmatian was Cody.  My dogs now are Berkley and Chessie but they were named before I got them.  The other dogs I had were Scotty and Brycie.

----------


## Fran

how wonderful that some of you take these poor homeless dogs in. they will reward you with love and faithfullness. Foster mothers are urgently needed to look after abandoned dogs till they get rehomed, there are so many just now and its a worry what will become of them. so if you can, please become a foster mother to a poor abandoned dog.

----------


## Aaldtimer

> how wonderful that some of you take these poor homeless dogs in. they will reward you with love and faithfullness. Foster mothers are urgently needed to look after abandoned dogs till they get rehomed, there are so many just now and its a worry what will become of them. so if you can, please become a foster mother to a poor abandoned dog.


Oh Fran, are we fellas to be excluded then? ::

----------

